

Rowling is now wealthier than the Queen of England - suchitpuri
http://www.nndb.com/people/510/000022444/

======
petercooper
I think this has been true for a few years. Going by The Sunday Times Rich
List, The Queen's _personal wealth_ is relatively "unimpressive" at around
£300m which puts her somewhere in the 200-300s in ranking.

Update: Here we go, the BBC reported on Rowling topping Queen Elizabeth II
back in 2003 - <http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/2979033.stm>

